# Bozeman, MT Trip 2012



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Engine37 said:


> Sorry in advance for the long post- I'm just beginning to plan a kickass trip out to Bozeman, MT for March 2012. It looks like we're thinking of hitting up Bridger Bowl and Big Sky. Possibly Moonlight too. Trip will consist of 3 days of riding.
> 
> Group Info/Background/Ability level info- The 3 others that have committed to the trip thus far will be skiers. One skier is definitely advanced level, one is a high level intermediate, and I've got no idea what to expect out of the 3rd one. I'm a pretty advanced rider when it comes to freeriding, but keep in mind that I live in the midwest (MN) so I don't have any true "big mountain backcountry" experience. I have been to (and really enjoyed) Mt Bohemia in MI though, which definitely has some fun glades/backcountry, and I've also conquered everything MN locations have to offer.
> 
> ...



You don't ride at Afton do you? Were part of the original first tracks crew that always had the RV at the bottom of 9 partying. Were part of the great western migration out of Minnesota behind 5 other crew members that moved to Big Sky\Boseman Montana, Summit Colorado, Park City Utah and were heading to Sandy Utah.

Were doing a 2 week road trip in Feb up through Ogden Utah(PowMow) and then Wyoming so we can hit Grant Targhee and J-Hole eventually ending up at BigSky and Moonlight basin where one of previous crew members is now an instructor the other a resort bus driver and the other a lifty.

So are you driving strait from Minnesota to Montana or flying or what?


----------



## Engine37 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks a TON for the great info Snowolf. I'll be sure to talk to some experienced locals and/or guides before doing any real backcountry riding. I am confident in my abilities, but I am also really big on safety (this is exactly why I asked!). I have a lot of respect for the mountain, and I know where my limits are...so I'll be doing my best to make sure I don't end up a statistic. I'm sure it's easy to get into all kinds of ultra-dangerous situations out in real backcountry.

Hikeswithdogs, I have ridden Afton many times. Usually I end up there a couple times every season. And you are correct about the Bozeman trip- we're planning on road trippin' it. We still aren't sure if we'll drive straight through yet- we might break up the drive into an evening plus a full day. We are also planning on using Saturday as a travel day, and then riding Sunday-Tuesday.

Thanks again for the input guys!


----------



## tjl_48 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an Aunt and Uncle that live in Bozeman and a couple of years ago I went out there 3 times to ride. Bridger was my least favorite of the 3. I did have 3 stitches in my ankle from a hockey accident so I couldn't ride to hard. Bridger was steeper and the runs didn't seem very long. Big Sky I only went to for one day. Had some awesome tree runs and really enjoyed it. Was same trip I did bridger and was crippled with the ankle for that day of riding too. I did 4-5 days at Moonlight. Really like that place though. Quite a bit cheaper than big sky and was very enjoyable.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

*cool big sky review*

Saw your post, and I had stumbled across this review of big sky, some nice info in here that I think you would like. I have been to big sky and this seems fairly accurate.
Here is the link:
Big Sky Resort Snowboarding Review


----------

